# Bid Language



## tony1225 (Feb 22, 2014)

Hello All. I could use some improved bid language. Discoloration, drywall removal, debris, general disclosure etc. Any information will help. Thank you.


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

bid is to treat surface mold ONLY. Make damn sure you are insured for this and become an LLC so as to not lose everything if you are going to pursue this. MY nationals pressured me to try and take this then when I told them I was not insured for this and if they wanted to sign and send back my acknowledgement of release of liability of my company by them. WOW they stopped and it was like a ceis and decist order !


----------



## cover2 (Apr 3, 2013)

tony1225 said:


> Hello All. I could use some improved bid language. Discoloration, drywall removal, debris, general disclosure etc. Any information will help. Thank you.


Before you get help with bid language get licensed to bid "discoloration" (it's freaking mold no matter how they try to spin it) As splinter picker mentioned see what happens when you ask for a letter absolving you of any liability......................hear the crickets? The liability falls squarely on your shoulders and the rat [email protected] at the regional or national you are dealing with could care less if your licensed or not they just need a scapegoat in the event of legal repercussions. CYA before going forward.


----------



## BamaPPC (May 7, 2012)

I add this to every bid for "discoloration". I haven't actually tested this as a defense as yet. But it's better that nothing.

Bids to treat areas of mold/discolorations with bleach and/or a mold control products, as requested by ________ and/or clients, does not guarantee there will be no regrowth of mold. This method of treatment should in no way be considered mold abatement, removal, or prevention. Should _______ and/or the client choose this method of mold treatment, _________ and the client assume all responsibility for any claims, of any kind, due to the presence of mold and also agree XXXXXXXXXXX. will not be held liable for any claims that may arise due to the presence of mold. Bids to treat mold are valid for 30 days, after which mold bids are subject to being re-bid due to growth of mold. Treating discoloration does not guarantee that it will not reoccur again after the initial treatment. Only certified pre testing and post testing after a mold remediation company has completed a thorough mold abatement of the affected areas will be guaranteed against future reoccurrence of mold in the abated mold areas. This is not certified and will not meet CRS S520 mold remediation guidelines.

That at least puts the ball in their court. Hopefully I'll never have to present that to a lawyer.


----------



## Irnhrse5 (Apr 18, 2013)

*Be descriptive*

Tony,

The more detail you add to a bid, the better. Take, for instance, a bid to remove a shed.

Bad: Bid to remove shed-$800

Good: Bid to demolish 10'x12' shed in back yard. Shingle roof, wood siding and floors. Siding and floors are dilapidated and decking is rotting. This presents a _*safety hazard*_. Demolition will require sledgehammers, wheelbarrows, chain saws, and crow bars. The debris created will be equivalent to 10 CYD's. Demolition will take 3 men 12 man hours to complete. 

The more descriptive your bids are, the better.


----------



## JFMURFY (Sep 16, 2012)

Bid Valid for xx days. Work excludes, winter work, snow covering. Bid not subject to client revisions without negotiated change.


----------

